# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  مقابله با افکار مزاحم شروع صفری ها ،ترس از آینده.عذاب وجدان گذشته

## Parimah

حرفام طولانیه و خیلی مهمه حتما بخونید و فایل تهشو دانلود کنید و گوش بدید 

ماها میدونیم که کم کاری میکنیم و نمیخونیم یا خودمونو گول میزنیم یا فردا و پس فردا و از این هفته به این هفته یا این شنبه و اون شنبه 
ولی مشخصا داریم راضی میشیم 

میدونی وقتی با خودم خلوت میکنم میگم حواست هست تابستون و سه ماه پاییز و اواسط دی ماه گذشته؟ 

فکرشو میکردی به این سرعت به الان برسی؟ 

خب مشخصا باورش نمیکردی و کتمان میکردی 

حالا تو گند زدی یا جا موندی یا نرسیدی بخونی 

بجای اینکه این احساس عذاب وجدانی که میخواد تورو حرکت بده و بهت تلنگر بزنه 
یه احساس گول زننده میاد میگه : نه من جبران میکنم خدایی من میخوام برم دانشگاه تهران ، شریف ، شهید بهشتی هرجایی نمیخوام برم 
اصلا امسال من خراب شده میخوام سال دیگ دوباره بخونم از اولین آزمون جدی میخونم ....

گاهیم بعضیا ماشین حساب میزنن میگن من 4 ماه وقت دارم اگه روزی 15 ساعت بخونم میرسم یکیم بهم گفته اینقدر بخونی میشه 

یعنی تمام ذهن و فکر این جور افراد ها به آینده گره خورده ، آینده ی توهم و خیالیه که آیا بیاد آیا نیاد 

من به همچین شخصی میگم : الان 4 ماه وقت داری یه روز 9 ماه وقت داشتی مگه مشکل زمان هست اون 9 ماه حرکت میزدی و میخوندی

مشکل اینه زمان های که میسوزه رو ما بهش توجه میکنیم میگیم کاش این کارو میکردم ولی زمانی که هست رو واسش ارزش نمیزاری

امروز که رسید همینطور 21 فروردین هم میرسه و میگی کاشکی اون زمان شروع میکردم 

پس اولین مشکل و دغدغه تو اینه که به آینده خیلی ایده آل مینازی ولی در عمل کاری نمیکنی 

و مشکل دوم برگشتن به گذشته و گیردادن بهش که من گند زدم نه نمیشه اون ازمون باید خوب میبودم باید مهرماه میخوندم اینقدر بهش گیر میدی که شوق و ذوق خوندنت میشه صفر

اگه این دوتا رو حل کنی میشینی میخونی 


باید عوضش کنی من میگم الان عالیه باید شروع کنی به اینکه رقیب هام کجان من کجام دختر خاله مامانم از مرداد شروع کرده پسرعمه من داره خودشو واسه آزمون های بعدی آماده  میکنه کار ندارم 

در این نقطه تو باید دنبال راه حل این دو مشکل باشی 

چرا به دانشگاه و رتبه و درصد فکر میکنی؟ باید تموم خودتو بزاری اینکه هر روز به علم و دانشت یه چیزی اضافه میشه خوشحال باشی 

و چرا به گذشته ی فکر میکنی که الان دوباره هم برگردی بهش مطمئنم هیچ کاری نمیکنی همین بهونه ی که اون موقع داشتی الانم میاوردی پس بی فایده ست 

فرض کن کل ابتدایی تا سال یازدهمت معدلت 20 بوده قبول داری این گذشته خیلی درخشانه؟ 

حالا موقع کنکورت کسی بهت کاری داره که تو معدل ابتدایی یا یازدهمت 20 بوده ؟ اصلا اهمیتی نداره

کسی که مجرم هست و مرتکب یه قتلی شده بهش میگن شما قبلا کی بودین؟ چه دستاورد های داشتین؟ نه فقط اون جرمی که مرتکب شده واسشون بولد و مهم هست 

دنیای ما الانه نه گذشته
چرا اینقد حرص گذشته رو میخوری؟ چون میترسی اون گذشته یقه حال الانتو بچسبه و زمان حال و آینده تو خراب کنه 

مثلا من تا پارسال مسابقات بوکس میرفتم و تمرین های سخت واسش انجام میدم چندبار شکستگی و ضربات بدی بهم خورد که سرش بینی من شکست 
تو میگی الان حالت خوبه؟ من میگم آره خوبم خداروشکر پس حال الان من مهمه نه گذشته ای که بخاطر بدن درد و حال خراب داشتم ولی ادامه میدادم 

پس ما از گذشته ی میترسیم و نگرانیم  که بیاد حال و آینده مارو خراب کنه این ترسناکه 

مثلا بابابزرگ من اولین متخصص بیهوشی شهرمون هست که همچین فردی که سابقه بادیگارد بودن مصدق رو داشته میگفت گذشته من پراز سختی و تحقیر و گرسنگی بوده ولی این باعث شده عطش من واسه ثابت کردنم به خودم و تغییر شرایطم از اون گذشته سیاه تبدیل بشه به حال و آینده قشنگ اینکه اثبات کنم قدرت بدنی بالایی دارم اثبات کنم منم میتونم تمرینات بادیگاردی و دژبانی یاد بگیرم و ماهر بشم منم میتونم تو سن 26 سالگی پزشکی بخونم 
و شبها از ترس دیده شدن و راپوت دادن که دارم کاری غیر از چیزی که تعلیم داده شدم انجام بدم یواشکی واسه کنکور میخوندم 

چرا این حرفهارو بابابزرگم میزنه؟ چون تغییر کرده ولی اگه تو همون شرایط گذشته سخت باقی میموند روش میشد اینارو بگه ؟ نه اصلا افتخار نمیکرد بیانش کنه

سوال:  چقدر امکان داره اون گذشته ت به حال و آینده ت بچسبه؟ مثل همون معدل 20 ایی که گفتم هیچی 
اگه همت و تلاش و اراده واقعی تو باشه نه ولی اگه تلاش و همت واقعی نباشه قطعا میچسبه 

هر چقدر گذشته تو سیاه و تاریک باشه تو واسه بیرون اومدن از سیاهیا دلیل داشته باشی و واسه یه روزنه نور کوچیک تلاش کنی بدون اینکه آِینده ایده ال بسازی یا ناامید بشی بگی نه من تو تاریکی میمونم قطعا وضعیت همینه

چرا تو ناراحتی واسش و اعصابت خورده؟ چون تو جربزه اینو نداری در خودت ندیدی یه مدتم گذشته و سپری شده واسه همین این جرئت تغییر دادن رو نداری واسه همین حال بده واست شده

سوال: من واقعا حالم خرابه چون قبلا نخوندم
جواب : نه حالت خرابه چون اثرات درس نخوندن هم در الانت هست چون تو امروزم نخوندی و اندوخته ی رو جمع نکردی و کاری از پیش نبردی اینه که عذاب میده ادمو این با چی حل میشه؟ اراده 

اراده چیست؟ اراده اینه عقلم میگه انجام بده یه احساسات منفی میگه نه انجام نده ما به اون توجه نمیکنیم 

وقتی پیش دندان پزشک میری واست امپول بیحسی میزنه دهنت پر از خون میشه و کلی میترسی و اذیت میشی بعدش میایی از دکتر تشکر میکنی 

احساسات اون لحظه خلاف حرفته میگی چه غلطی کردم اومدم وای خدا ولی عقلت میگه نه باید میومدی چون باید بعدش کلی درد میکشیدی شبا 

الان تو هم جراحی میخوای چه جراحی؟ 

جراحی اراده و نفس خودت و عدم اهمال کاریهات 

این جراحی دردناکیه و آسون نیست و تو امشب بگی که میخونم از فردا اونم بگه عه چشم قربان میرم بخونم

باید پدرشو در بیاری و سخت بگیری بهش 

سخت گرفتن  این افکاریه که تو ذهنت داری بهش آب ندی چون وقتی بهش فکر کنی و هر روز بهش رسیدگی کنی مثل علف هرز رشد میکنه و قدش میشه مثل یه درخت باید قطعش کنی 

چرا من قبلا نخوندم؟ اشتباه و خریت کردم

اما قرار نیست این اشتباه رو ادامه بدم و جلو ببرمش قرار نیست این اشتباه من رتبه کنکور 4 ماه بعد من رو بسازه و قضاوت کنه
اصلا قراره از این به بعد خوب باشم 

از آینده هم حرف زدم و گفتم 

الان من میخوام بخونم هزاران علامت سوال تو ذهنم میاد که من بخونم چه فایده ای داره خوندنت ؟ عقلم میگه تو 9 ماه نخوندی الان میخوای چیکار کنی؟

یه سوال ازت میپرسم : تو الان نخونی میخوای چیکار کنی ؟ یعنی تو این 4 ماه رو نخونی پلن دومی هم داری یا نه؟
بعضیا میان میگن اره من سرکار میرم ، سربازی میخوام برم ، مهاجرت میخوام کنم ، میخوام کار اینترنتی انجام بدم 

واقعا پلن دومی داری؟

ولی من که با خودم فکر میکنم میگم نه من واقعا در حال حاضر پلن دومی ندارم که بگم تو این 4 ماه باقی مونده میخوام یه کاری انجام بدم 

پس اگه پلن دومی نداری چیکار داری میکنی؟ بازم وقت تلف میکنی و دور خودت میچرخی اگه نهایت دوازدهمی باشی بری امتحانات نهایی تو بدی همین

پس حالا که پلن دومی واقعا نداری در حال حاضر واسه اون 4 ماه دیگ چرا داری واسه پلن اولت شرط و شروط میزاری؟

مثل این ضرب المثل میمونه سنگ مفت گنجشک مفت تو دقیقا الان میخوای کاری رو انجام بدی که خودت میدونی ولش کنی مشخصه میشه رتبه 50 هزار ، 80 هزار 
ولی اگه بخونی ممکنه یه چیزی بشه پس به صرف هست بری بخونی یه حرف عقلانی

هدف کلی  تو شخصیت توعه چون قراره زندگی کنی چون انسانی و عادتهای توعه که این عادت ها که اهمال کاری کردی ، پشت گوش انداختی با این فرمون بره جلو به کل زندگیت گند میزنی
هدف جزئی تو موفقیت در کنکوره 

حالا یه بازیکن ذخیره ای نیکمت نشین که کل بازی ذخیره ای بوده سرمربی بگه 10 دقیقه اخر بازی  باید بیایی تو زمین و بگی اووو 10 دقیقه چه کاریه؟! همه کارها رو که انجام دادن من تا بیام به خودم بجنبم پام به توپ هم نمیخوره من نمیرم

این میشه هدف شخصی و خودخواهی

هدف کلی یعنی چی : تیم 

سرمربی گفته تو باید بری این 10 دقیقه رو بازی کنی کاری ندارم چطوری هستی یکی از بازیکن ها مصدومه و تو برو 
یه بازیکن حرفه ای میره تو زمین حتی اگه تو اون موفقیت نقشی نداشته باشه 
یه  حرفه ای اگه یجای از زندگیش رو خراب کرده و اهمال کاری کرده وتنبلی کرد زمانی که گفت من میخوام عوض بشم باید عوض بشه چون اگه نشه حالا حالا تو همون قالب قبلی میمونه و گند میزنه 

یعنی الان وقت تلنگر توعه کاری نداشته باش به تو چه رتبه ای میدن اون میشه هدف شخصی 
هدف اصلی تو اینه که من میتونم تو این 4 ماه این نفس سرکش خودمو که حرف گوش نمیده و منو وادار میکنه به بیهودگی کاری و اعصاب خوردگی و عذاب وجدان میتونم افسارشو دست خودم بگیرم ؟
من قراره اینو رامش کنم اگه اینو بگی یعنی تو به بلوغ رسیدی 

حرف من اینه : نفس تو میاد میگه تو هیچی نخوندی بابا جمع کن کاسه و کوزه تو لطفا تو هیچی نمیشی
تو میایی میگی بهش این به نفع توعه تو میخوای نخونی من میخوام تورو به سلابه بکشم تو بهم بگو بیا بگو نفر اولی یا دومی واسم مهم نیست من میخوام فقط تورو آدمت کنم 

چون تو همینجوری باشی سربازی بری جفتک میندازی ، سرکار بری اخراج میشی ، هرکاری کنی تنبل بازی در میاری پشت گوش میندازی ، کم همتی میکنی کسی با تو آبش تو یه جوب نمیره

اگه این شد عقل تو واقعا به تو نقطه برسی امروز متحول بشی یه کاری کنی دیگ به خدا کاری به آخرش نداری 

چون آخرش یه هدف شخصیه که هدف شخصیه رسیدن یا نرسیدنش که مسیرش از این هدف اصلی میگذره تو باید هدف اصلی رو بری که به هدف شخصی برسی

یعنی وقتی هدف اصلی رو نداشته باشی هدف شخصی هم نداری 

یکی یه دختری رو میخواست میگفتن برو جلو  ولی میگفت من میخوامششش 
میگفتن : خب تو میخوای یعنی چی برو دنبالش مگه پفکه که جلوت بزارن؟ باید بری حرف بزنی باهاش ، خودتو نشون بدی 
گفت : نه من میترسم منو قبول نکنه 
گفتن : پس بشین تا تور قبول کنه اون از کجا میخواد متوجه وجودت بشه وقتی توانایی ابراز کردن خودتو نداری؟
حتی اگه جواب نه هم بشنوی یاد میگیری تو این مسیر ممکنه نه بشنوی سرکوب بشی ولی به معنی عقب کشیدن نیست میفهمی باید روی عزت نفست ، زبان بدنت ، انرژی مردونه خودت کار کنی 

دوست من دیروز بهم گفت من تابستون تا الانمو از دست دادم کتاب هامو جمع کردم خودمو میخوام واسه سال بعد آماده کنم ولی روراست باشم : همین وضعیت امروز سال دیگ هم داره چون یه زمان 6 الی 5 ماه داشت ولی نخوند الان باز زمان میده راه اعلاجش این نیست 

بجای اینکه ببینه واقعا مشکلش کجاست؟ اونو بفهمه و اصلاحش کنه بیشتر به خودش زمان میده این آدم همینه هیچ وقت تغییری صورت نمیگیره

یکیم هست اینقد میگه تا حلوا حلوا دهن شیرین بشه پیش خانواده ش که من میخواستم رتبه تک رقمی بشم اگه امسال رتبه ای نیاوردم پشت کنکور موندم مخالفتی با من نکنید من هدفم خیلی بزرگه 

اینها هیچی نمیشن 

ولی اونی که الان 4 ماه / 3 ماه بجنگه 

زمانی که کنکور تموم شد یه آدم دیگه ای هست حالا این آدم یا میره یه دانشگاه خیلی خوب چون به هر حال 4 الی 3 ماه واقعا خونده ولی اگه پشت کنکورم بمونه این آدم اون آدم قبلی نیست چون عوض شده 


نتیجه گیری پایانی 

بدون توجه به آینده و گذشته که جفتش حاشیه و غفلت از زمان حال رو میاره و حال الانتو خراب میکنه چون تو الان چیزی تو چنته نداری تو الان تیمی هستی که تو الان به اسکوورد ورزشگاه نگاه میکنه میبینه 4 هیچ عقبه الان انگیزه مونده ؟ نه

چه امیدی داره در عرض زمان باقی مونده 4 گل باقی مونده رو جبران کنی؟ هیچی

تو الان نباید زوم کنی روی اتفاقاتی که افتاده 

بیا از امروز بگو به خودت که من میخوام دلی و عشقی مثل یه رتبه برتر کنکور زندگی کنم کاری ندارم چی بهم میدین رتبه برتر کی بیدار میشه و میخوابه ؟ 
اینه همون من ساعت 7 صبح بیدار میشم و اینه همون ناهار و شامم کوتاه بشه و تست هام زیاد بشه اینه همون بخونم اینه همون اینترنت نرم 
زمانی تو همچین حرکتی بزنی میدونی چی میشی؟ یه آدم فوق العاده تبدیل میشی 

یه دبیری داشتم 

میگفت ادای کریستیانو رونالدو رو در بیارین 

اینکه واسه هدفش چقدر تمرین میکنه ، وقتی انگیزه ش کمه چه حرکتی میزنه که فول شارژ میشه ، وقتی حوصله نداره چطوری باهاش مقابله میکنه 
.شکست میخوره چطوری یه حرکت طوفانی جاشو جبران میکنه آیا به اون شکست فکر میکنه یا به تلاش های در حال حاضرش که قراره یه فصل طوفانی رو داشته باشه 
خوابش چطوریه؟ چقدر واسه غذا خوردنش وقت میزاره 

تو فقط اداشو در بیار ( ادای رفتاری عملی )  مثل اون رفتار کن میبینی تو کوچیکترین رفتارات هم دقت میکنی 
حتی دیگ اتلاف وقت هات صفر شده 
درسته اون یه آدم منحصر به فرده ولی میبینی چه تاثیر مثبتی واست میزاره 

چون اون یه آدم فوق العاده موفقه 


ببین عزیز یچیزی بهت بگم یادت بمونه از من 
هیچ کس واست نمیاد وقت بزاره چ مشاور هیچ کس وقت نمیزاره ک بگه درس بخون موفق شو .... تلنگر بده هرشب .بخون ادم موفقی شی ....
و هیچ رفیقی دوستی هیچکس نمیگه بخون  چون تو موفق شی فردا دیگه پیامشم جواب نمیدی همونطور ک براتون ارزشی قائل نشدن 
فقط فقط خودتی تو این دنیا تنها الان مغزت گرمه متوجه نمیشی چی میگم پشت کنکورا ک الان فهمیدن کسی نیست میدونن چی میگم 
هیچ پسری دختری تورو نجات نخواهد داد سرتو میکنه تو اب ک از دنیا خبر دار نشی 
وقتتتو واس هیچ کسی نزار خیلی عقب میمونین خیلیییییییییییییی ک میشینی ب خودت فوش میدی کاش سال قبل میخوندم کاش ۶ ماه پیش کاش ۳ ماه پیش کاش ۱ ماه پیش کاش ۱هفته پیش......
و از هیچکسم انتظاری نداشته باش دنیا بدجور سنگدل و بی رحمه گاهی 
فقط خودتی خودت ببین واس ایندت میجنگی یا میخوای تو اب خفت کنن یروز ک اومدی بیرون ببینی بابا خیلیییییی بدبخت شدی همه رفتن  تو پشت کنکوری 


یه عده ای هستن که مامان و بابا ساپورت میکنن این نمیخونه
یه عده ای هستن که اصلا از این چیزا ندارن که بخونه 
یه عده ای هم هستن که چه باشه چه نباشه نمیخونن 
تو این دنیا تنهای تنها تموم مسئولیت هات گردن توعه ( جز پدر و مادر ) بقیه رهگذرهای عابر پیاده هستن 
خودتم ب رشته جز ۳ رشته تاپ قانع نیستی 
الان خفت کردن نمیفهمی چی میگم وقتی از اب اومدی بیرون میبینی بابا من کجا بودم این همه مدت خدایاااا چ غلطی کردم ک با چیا خوش بودم....
تنهایی تو با کسی پر نکن تنهایی تو با درس پر کن تا موفق شی .


مرا اسير كوير ميبيني اما تمام آسمان از آن من است ❤️


یجوری شروع کنین بخونین بعد این ک نتیجه گرفتین  بیو اینو بزارین خیلیییا میسوزن رفیق خیلییاا میگیری ک چی میگم

لطفا این فایل رو دانلود کنید

----------


## pewdiepie

ممنونم  :Yahoo (8): 
انگار تمام حرفات خطاب به من بود :Yahoo (68): 
دوستان کاربر یا مهمان که دارید اینو میخونید 
لطفا لطفا از زمانی دارید استفاده کنید من نمونه ی کمال‌گرای اهمال کارم که انصراف دادم و الان تو سن ۲۳ سالگی یک دیپلم  با هیچ مهارت و درآمدی به حساب میام 
کسانی که خیلی ازم عقب بودن الان مسخره ام میکنن و شدم مضحکه عام و خاص و فقط فقط انگشت اتهام به سمت خودم ،بخاطر کم کاری و تنبلی و دیر اقدام کردنم 
پس منو درس عبرت قرار بدید و شروع کنید و به رویاتون برسید  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## hossein1399

> ممنونم 
> انگار تمام حرفات خطاب به من بود
> دوستان کاربر یا مهمان که دارید اینو میخونید 
> لطفا لطفا از زمانی دارید استفاده کنید من نمونه ی کمال‌گرای اهمال کارم که انصراف دادم و الان تو سن ۲۳ سالگی یک دیپلم  با هیچ مهارت و درآمدی به حساب میام 
> کسانی که خیلی ازم عقب بودن الان مسخره ام میکنن و شدم مضحکه عام و خاص و فقط فقط انگشت اتهام به سمت خودم ،بخاطر کم کاری و تنبلی و دیر اقدام کردنم 
> پس منو درس عبرت قرار بدید و شروع کنید و به رویاتون برسید


سلام زیاد ناراحت نباش.منم لیسانس دارم ولی به جایی نرسیدم.مدرک رو که الان از همه جا می تونی بگیری.کار هم چه با مدرک چه بی مدرک گیر میاد.(البته با ۳ تا ۵ تومنی که درامد کسب کنی باز هم به جایی نمی رسی نصفش کرایه راه میشه)باید به فکر کارآفرینی بود و با کارمندی به جایی ادم نمی رسه.واسه ۲ متر جا چقد قصه می خورن ادم ها.بیشتر این افکار توی ذهن شما وجود داره و وجود خارجی نداره.اگر از پروسه مطالعه لذت ببرین حتی اگر نتیجه هم کسب نکنین باز هم قدم مثبتی برداشتین . اصلا پیامبر گفته «اطلبوا العلم من المهد الى اللحد»

----------


## Fatemeh__3113

سلام، من تازه امشب به شکل خیلی اتفاقی عضو سایت شدم و با متن شما مواجه شدم. ممنونم دوست عزیزززز بابت صحبت های عالیت. انشالله که بهترینا برات اتفاق بیوفته، واقعا نیاز داشتم یکی اینشکلی باهام صحبت کنه، بازم مرسی، امیدوارم که زمان اعلام نتایج بیام و از موفقیتم تو این مسیر براتون بگم♥♥

----------


## venus.-.

عالی بود! ممنون^^

----------


## Zero_Horizon

up

----------


## Parimah

آپدیت 

(حتما فایل احیاگر زیر رو گوش بده با سرعت 2x)

 {این تایپک بروز رسانی میشه و هر فایلی که مناسب باشه گذاشته میشه}

پشت میزم کِز کردم...
کتابای تست قطور و قدیمی و چرک شده توی قفسه کتابهام...
گوشه اتاق خاک گرفته...
تمیز میکنم اتاقو ولی خب...خیلی سَر سَری...
برگه‌های چرک نویسم گوشه گوشه اتاق هست...
لابلای خط‌های حل مسائل فیزیک و شیمی و ریاضی نوشتم:موفق میشوم نه فوراً ولی حتماً
از این جمله چرت و پرتا که فقط وزن داره!...
روی دیوار اتاقم پُر استیکر...از اسم رشته‌ی مورد علاقم در تاپ‌ترین دانشگاه
بدنم یخ میکنه میبینمش
حتی یک قدمم خودمو نزدیک نمیبینم...
به دانشگاه توپ که سهله!!!
حتی به رشته‌ی خوب!
انگار دارم خودمو گول میزنم...
هِی میشمارم که چند هفته دارم
هِی تقسیم میکنم
هِی برنامه مینویسم
هِی عملی نمیشه
میرم اینستا...
توی اکسپلورم پُر مطالب و پست کنکوریه
چقدر رنگی!!!
چقدر مسخره!!!
چه میزایی!!!
چه تزئینایی!
چه ساعت مطالعه‌هایی!!!
میرم ناشناس/دایرکت ی مشاورِ دانشجو...یا ی بلاگر کنکوری
ناشناس پیام میدم
از اینکه انقدر ضعیفم که برم از بقیه بپرسم بنظرت میشه یا نه حالم بهم میخوره...
سِند میکنم...و احمقانه منتظر میمونم جواب بده و بگه آررره
دست میبرم توی موهام...کف سرمو میخارونم
پوسته‌های سرم مثل برف میریزه روی کتاب تستم...
حالم از هرچی تسته بهم میخوره
هزااار بار تقسیمش کردم که تمومش کنم...
گند بزنن...
بازم میرم اینستا...
ایندفعه میرم دایرکت از یکی ازینا که تایم مطالعه‌شون بالاس بپرسم مشاورش کیه
بازم منتظر میمونم...
چه فرآیند مزخرفی
کاری نمیکنم
سوال میپرسم که میشه یا نه
فقط بی‌ریخت شدم
عید اومد
خودم میدونم توی عید چخبره....
مثل پارسال...
به خودم اومدم...
نه پیشرفتی،نه تغییری...
فقط حرف
فقط حرف
فقط حرف...
دلم میخواست الان دانشجو باشم
برم هر ماه زیرابرو بردارم...اصلاح کنم...مژه بکارم...
دوستام که دانشجو شدن یهو داف شدن اصن!
اونوقت من؟
عین دیوونه ها...هنوز درگیر محلول و نوسان و تابع و کوفت و زهر مارم...
هنوز حتی با خودم کنار نیومدم که صبا زود پاشم...
تا خرخره هم گوشیم پُر کانال کنکوریه...
همشونم حرفشون یکیه فقط گویشاشون فرق داره
اونم اینه که خرخونی کن
خب آی‌کیو
خودم میدونم خرخونی خوبه
ولی نمیخونم...
نمیدونم چه مرگمه...
دلم میخواد خفه‌شون کنم...
حیفم میاد از خودم...
هیچی کم ندارم...
هیچی...
طرف از توی روستا بدونِ هیچی رفته دندون‌پزشکی
بعد من...
هنوز لَنگِ اینم که کدوم مشاور بهتره
عصبی میشم...
با نوک اتود زیر ناخنمو تمیز میکنم...
هنوزم درس نمیخونم...
هنوزم درس نمیخونم...
میرم ببینم جواب دایرکت دادن؟
هه!
جواب تکراری...
خودم میدونستم که میگن آره میشه!!!
از خودم بدم میاد
دلم نمیخواد برم ی رشته دیگه
نمیتونم راضی بشم
چرا؟!
نمیدونم
هنوزم درس نمیخونم...
با خودم میگم...
از بعد نهار میخونم...
مثل دیروز که اینو به خودم گفتم
مثل ی هفته پیش
مثل ی سال پیش...
گند بزنن به همه‌چی...


متن بالا آشنا نیست براتون؟!
آشناس؟
میدونم...
ببین...
بازه های مطالعه‌تو کوتاه کن...
نترس
فکر نکن باید ۳ ساعت پشت میز باشی
۴۵ دقیقه بخون
بلند بلند بخون
در حین درس بنویس
توضیح بده
بزار پیشرفت کنی
بزار تغییر کنی
قبل نهار حداقل ی پارت بخون...
نزار برای بعداً...
بخدا بعداً معجزه نمیشه
گند نزن به آرزوهات...
خب؟
برو ی مرحله بالا‌تر از درد کشیدن...
میزتو/اتاقتو تمیز کن...
گرد گیری کن
جارو برقی بکش
و بزار آروم آروم پیشرفت کنی
امروز...
فقط ۴۵ دقیقه از دیروز بیشتر بخون...
نگفتم یک ساعت
فققققط ۴۵ دقیقه...
باشه؟
مرسی♥️

----------


## Parimah

آپدیت


(حتما فایل احیاگر زیر رو گوش بده با سرعت 1.5x)



اینکه میتونیم به خواسته هامون برسیم...اینه که نگرانمون میکنه...نگرانی بخاطرِ کم بودن زمان نیست.بخاطر زیاد بودن مطالب نیست
بخاطر اینه که میدونیم شدنیه ولی...سخته...سخته؟ اره...مگه از اولش قرار بود آسون باشه؟




> میدونی...حتی اگر اگر اگر...شکست بخوری...بازم شرف داری به اونی که هیچ‌کاری نکرده از ترس اینکه مبادا شکست بخوره...این روزای سخت برای عبور کردنه...برای ثابت کردنه...برای بالا رفتنه...من کم نمیخوام...من ارزون فکر نمیکنم...خب اوکی...تاوانشم میدم...


میدونید چیه...
اصلِ قضیه سادس...
درس بخون...
تست بزن...
غلط شد؟
دوباره...
دوباره ...
دوباره ...
دوباره...
مسئله اینه که ما خودمونم میدونیم اصل قضیه سادست...
ماها اکثرمون شُعورِ استمرار نداریم...
دو ساعت خوبیم...
واس ساعت سوم به خودمون حقِ باطل میدیم که بد باشیم
دو روز خوبیم
واس روز سوم به خودمون حقِ باطل میدیم که کم بیاریم...
به خودت نباید حق بدیا...
نه که استراحت نکنی
ببین...
هرچیزی به وقتش...
استراحت
مرور 
درس
به وقتش کاراتو انجام بده
همین!!!
اصلِ دردِ ما
نداشتنِ شعورِ استمراره...
به خودت به موقع حق بده!!!
نه همیشه
نه همیشه...
چرا به خودمون یاد ندادیم که بزرگ فکر کنیم؟
که زیاد بخوایم؟
که به کم قانع نشیم؟
که آستانه ی تحملمونو ببریم بالا...
که بشیم همون آدمی که وقتی میخوان پشت سرش حرف بزنن
چیزی بجز اینکه فلانی خداااآی اراده‌س،نتونن بگن؟
آها؟
میگیری چی میگم؟
بشو خدااااآی اراده‌ی خودت...
تبلی کردی؟
کم کاری کردی؟
صبور نبودی؟
تستات کم بود؟
صبح زود بیدار نشدی؟
به برنامت پایبند نبودی؟
توی اکسپلور اینستاگرام وقت تلف کردی؟
تغذیه‌ت افتضاحه؟
.
.
.
از 
همین
الآن
تموم 
شد
.
.
.
الان تو میتونی ی آدم دیگه باشی
بخدا میشه
این همه آدم تونستن
دنبال راه و روش نباش
هییییچ قانونی بجز استمرار وجود نداره

----------


## Parimah

آپدیت

(حتما فایل احیاگر زیر رو گوش بده با سرعت 1.5x)

دست از سر خودتون بردارید...!!!
انقدر خودتونو بخاطر پارسال...دیروز...یک ساعت پیش...لحظه ی پیش...تحقیر نکنید
نمیخوام موضع‌های فیلسوفانه بگیرم و بگم فدای سرت!!!
نه...
فدای سرت نشده...
ولی باید یاد بگیری...
تویی که کیفیت زندگیتو تعیین میکنی...
زندگی همین لحظه‌س
به خودت بیا...
به قدرتت...
به نیروی‌اراده‌ت...
به صبر...
آرامش...
سکوت...
تمرکز...


به خودت بیا...




> چند روزه سر موضوعی دارم با خودم کلنجار میرم...مسیر سختیه برام...ولی جدیده...و کنجکاوم ببینم از پسش برمیام یا نه...فکرمو مشغول کرده...تا حدی که این زمان از شبانه روز خوابو گرفته ازم...سخته برام...و خیلی بهش فکر کردم...
> در نهایت تصمیم گرفتم که باور کنم که من یک درخت نیستم و میتونم برای زندگیم تصمیم بگیرم که مسیرای تازه رو برم...حتی اگر سخت باشه...



پشت میزم که میشینما...
به همه چی فکر میکنم...میدونم که باید درس بخونم...ولی خب ی جوریم...نمیدونم شاید چون وقت زیاده...زیاد که نه...ولی انگار ناخودآگاه هنوز منتظر مهر ماهم...
دلم میخواد امسال بترکونم...
ولی اینجور که پیداس فقط دلم میخواد!
خودمونیم...
به مامان اینا نشون میدم که خیلی انگیزه و برنامه دارم...
ولی تا الان هرچی فکر میکنم،تغییری در خودم نسبت به پارسال نمیبینم،جز اینکه عدد سنم بیشتر شد...
اصن آقا من نمیدونم ایرادم چی بوده...
خب وقتی پارسال نخوندم...
دیگه معلومه دیگه!
بیام چیو تحلیل کنم وقتی بدون درست خوندن و جمعبندی و اینا رفتم سر جلسه کنکور؟
کاش منم میرفتم دانشگاه...یا چه میدونم...کاش منم به ی رشته‌ی معمولی‌ترقانع میشدم...
عکس پروفایل دوستام که انتخاب رشته کردن عوض شده...
منم دلم میخواد دانشجو میشدم...
به خودم میرسیدم...
موهامو رنگ میکردم...
این کتابای مسخره رو میدادم میرفت...
اصن نفهمیدم چی شد پارسال...الانم که فقط به ظاهر پشت میزم...
یا روتختم افتادم...
عمرمم تلف شد...
 گفتم تفریح کنم که مثلا بعدش بکُش بخونم...
ولی انگار هیچی نمیچسبه بهم...
از در اتاقمم بزنم بیرون حس خوبی ندارم
مستقیماً چیزی نمیگنا ولی،انگار فضا سنگینه برام
نمیدونم دردم چیه

اگر کمی با متن بالا همزاد پنداری میکنی...
لطفاً در روندت تجدید نظر کن...
تو پشت کنکور موندی چون رشته ای خواستی که دسترسی بهش سخته...
لطفا با دوستانی که رفتن دانشگاه قطع رابطه کن
یک یا دو دوست با درک کافی ،بَسه...
پروفایل و پیج اینستاگرام کسیُ چک نکن...
توی خونه هَپَلی نباش!
نمیگم با لباس مجلسی بشین پشت میز،ولی اینجوریم نباشه که به ظاهرت نرسی
موهاتو شونه کن...
بدنت تمیز و خوشبو باشه
اتاقت مرتب کن
میزت تمیز و خلوت باشه...
اگر میشه جای میزو تختُ عوض کن
صبا چراغو خاموش کن
پنجره اتاقتو باز بزار
بزار اتاقت با نور طبیعی روشن بشه
یک گلدون کوچیک بخر بزار توی اتاقت...
 صبا حرکت کششی انجام بده
بجای چای سیاهِ غلیظ...دمنوش درست کن
برای خودت ی لیوان یا ماگ داشته باش
توی اتاقت عود روشن کن اگر حساسیت نداری
و هر روز و هر لحظه خداروشکر کن که خوب/بد/زشت...بهت فرصت داده...
درسته که پشت کنکور موندن در نگاه اول یک معضل و اتفاق نحسه...
ولی به نظر من فرصت جبران...
و فرصت استفاده از تجربیات گذشته‌س...
کارایی که در چند خط بالا گفتم،حتی خوندنشونم حال آدمو خوب میکنه...
چه برسه به انجام دادنشون
باید به خودمون کمک کنیم که ذهنمون آروم بگیره...


خودتو دست بالا بگیر...
شان و منزلت تو خیلی بالاتر از این حرفاس که بخاطر چارتا کتاب و چند تست زیر سوال بری
این همه آدم هستن که به درآمدهای بالای ۴۰ میلیون عادت کردن
این همه آدم هستن به صبح زود بیدار شدن عادت کردن
این همه آدم هستن به متعهد بودن به برنامه عادت کردن
این همه آدم هستن به اینکه روی پای خودشون بایستن
به اینکه مقتدر باشن
حرفشون حرف باشه
قولشون قول باشه
عادت کردن...
میدونی...
باید آدمِ زندگی بود...
باید سطح بالا فکر کرد
وقتی برای ذهنت اینجوری تعریف میکنی،که ببین منو!... من میگم انجامش میدم...و وقتی واقعاً پای حرفت بمونی و فقط سه روز...پای حرفت بمونی...ذهنت میشه مثل موم توی مشتت...
فقط سه روز...
فقط
سه
روز

----------


## Parimah

آپدیت

( حتما فایل احیاگر زیر رو گوش بده )

 { این فایل احیاگر زیر متعلق به آیدا محمدی رتبه 24 کنکور96 هست }

جبران کن...
بساز...
روزای سخت هست...
تو سرسخت‌تر باش...
بشو اون لعنتی‌ای که باید باشی
اون شخصیت و پرستیژی که دوست داریُ بساز
اون دختر/پسری که توی ذهنته رو بساز
اون شغل...
درآمد...
هیکل...
ذهنیت...
اراده...
...
هر چیز لعنتی‌ای رو که میخوای بساز...
.
.
.
کم کَسی نیستم...کم کَسی نیستی...
بسازش



میدونید...
این حس انقباض گونه بخاطر چهارتا کتاب و تست نیست...
ما از درونِ خودمون...برای خودمون نگرانیم...
برای اینکه حرفمون برای خودمون سند نیست
اتمام حجت نیست
این نگرانی و استرس بخاطر اینه که به خودِ ضعیفمون اجازه میدیم که در لحظه ی حال نباشه...
یا در گذشته‌س و داره یادآوری میکنه که اگر اون موقع میخوندی چی میشد؟
یا در آیندس که اگه نشه چی؟یا وقتی بشه چی؟
میدونید...
فقط نسبتشو تغییر میده...
10 ماه پیش بیشتر میبردت توی آینده های دور و رنگی و حس خوشایند خیالپردازی زیاد
الان میبرت به گذشته های دور و خاکستری حس عذاب وجدان و حسرت...
به قول ایمان سرورپور...از لحظه ی حال سخاوتمند غافل نشید...
نه اون موقع کار درستی بود...نه الان کار درستیه...
کلمات گذشته و آینده خیلی جاها به غلط توی زندگیامون تعریف شده...
دوتا موقعیت که عملاً حقیقتی ندارن...
و بخاطرش اون حقیقتِ محضِ بارزشِ لحظه‌ی حالُ از دست میدیم...
خودت میدونی...
بحث چهارتا کتاب نیست...
ما از ورژن قدیمیِ خودمون ناراحتیم...
بزرگ شو...
بزار شخصیتت...روحت...
پوست بندازه..
حدیثی از حضرت علی هست که میگه اگر افسار ذهنتو به دست نگیری...اون افسار تورو به دست میگیره...
.
.
.
ذهنتو رام کن...
و هر وقت سرکشی کرد...از خودت بپرس الان بهترین و درستترین کاری که میتونم انجام بدم چیه؟
.
.
.
بزارید اون تغییری که باید رخ بده...
104 روز مونده؟...خب مونده که مونده
باید اون ورژن قبلیُ رها کنی...
میتونه در لحظه باشه...نیازی به استمرار نیست...
رها کن...جدید شو...و از لحظه ی حال استفاده کن...
.
.
.
(کنکوری‌تر بگم؟...این 104 روز.‌‌..به راحتی میشه  50 درصد به عمومی مخصوصاً دینی و عربی اضافه کرد...به راحتی میشه 60 درصد به اختصاصیا اضافه کرد.‌‌..خیلی هامون فقط باید مرور کنیم..اوکی..‌ذهنتو به دست بگیر..قدرت تو توی اینجا بودنه .در لحظه ی حالِ سخاوتمند...ازش استفاده کن)





> برنامه ی امروزتو که انجام دادی حتتتتماً به خودت پاداش بده...حتی میتونه یه بستنی باشه

----------


## Parimah

آپدیت 

(حتما فایل احیاگر زیر رو گوش بده)

چقدر عجیب!
ی جوریَم اصن...
تا کمتر از یک ماه پیش داشتم پشت این میز خیر سرم تلاش میکردم و خدا خدا میکردم که ی معجزه‌ای پیش بیاد واس کنکورم
و الان...میتونم پشت همون میز باشم و فیلم ببینم
و هر کاری بکنم بجز درس
بعضی وقتا دلم میخواد درس بخونم انگار!
دلم واس اون نظم و ترتیبه تنگ شده فکر کنم!
چجوریه واقعاً؟وقتی توی دل روزای کنکوری بودم درُست و حسابی نخوندم و الان که فاصله گرفتم مدام هِی تو سرم برنامه های مختلف میچرخه
که اگه بمونم پشت کنکور این کارو میکنم
اون کارو میکنم
وایسا ببینم...
اصن نمیدونم حتی بمونم پشت کنکور یا نه
خسته شدم...ولی نمیتونم دل بکنم...
این مدت نه زیاد به خودم رسیدم
نه کتاب خوندم نه ورزش درُست درمون نه تفریح خاصی...
به ظاهر آرومم ولی توی ذهنم خیلی صدا هست
وقتی رتبه ها اومد به مامان اینا چی بگم؟
نکنه دختر/پسر فلانی قبول بشه؟
اگه بخوام بمونم پشت کنکور و نزارن چی؟
چطوری راضیشون کنم؟
ها؟
یا اصن برم ی رشته ای؟!
اصلاً بقیه چجوری حالشون خوبه؟
چجوری از فنجون قهوه و ی جمله ی انگلیسی استوری میزارن؟!
دوست مثل آدمم ندارم که باهاش دوکلمه حرف بزنم!
انگار زندگیم گره خورده به کنکور و نتیجه‌ش
احساس میکنم وجود ندارم بعضی وقتا
خودمم نمیدونم دقیقاً چی میخوام
فقط دلم میخواد یهو بشه ۲ ماه دیگه...تکلیفم مشخص شده باشه...


توی روانشناسی ی دیدگاهی هست،به اسم دیدگاه گورخری!!!!
اینو میگه که...
از گورخری پرسیدم: تو سفیدی راه راه سیاه داری، یا اینکه سیاهی راه راه سفید داری؟ گورخر به جای جواب دادن پرسید: تو خوبی فقط عادت های بد داری، یا بدی و چندتا عادت خوب داری؟ ساکتی بعضی وقت ها شلوغ می کنی، یا شیطونی و بعضی وقتها ساکت می شی؟ ذاتا خوشحالی بعضی روزها ناراحتی، یا ذاتا افسرده ای و بعضی روزها خوشحالی؟ لباس هات تمیزن فقط پیراهنت کثیفه، یا کثیفن و شلوارت تمیزه؟ و من دیگه هیچ وقت از گورخرها درباره ی راه راهاشون چیزی نپرسیدم.
.
.
.
میدونید...این روزا میتونن حکم همون راه راه های سیاه باشن...
روزایی که نمیپسندیم...
میفهممت که دیگه نه حوصله حرف انگیزشی داری
نه حوصله کتاب داری
نه حوصله هر حرفی که رنگ و بویی از معنویات برده...
صبور باش...
بزار از این راه راه سیاه عبور کنیم...
همیشه...ی بخشی از زندگیمون توی راه راه سفیده و ی بخشی توی راه راه سیاه...
میدونم که انقدر توی این حال و هوا موندی که شاید نتونی بخشای مثبتو ببینی
اوکی
ایرادی نداره واقعاً
ما قرار نیست همیشه ایده‌آل باشیم
ولی میتونیم صبور باشیم و بزاریم زمان کار خودشو انجام بده...
این روزای بی‌تفاوتی،همیشگی نیست...
برای گذر کردنه...
اگر کار مفیدی انجام ندادی تا الان اشکالی نداره
قبلاً گفتم،بازم میگم...
فقط فقط فقط و فقط یک کار خیلی کوچیک
یک تغییر خیلی کوچیک ایجاد کن...
به تغییر حال و هوات کمک میکنه...

----------


## Parimah

آپدیت 

{ حتما فایل احیاگر زیر رو ببین }




بدون در نظر گرفتن اینکه چی دُرسته چی غلط...
بدون در نظر گرفتن زمان...
بخونید...
بخونید...
بخونید...
تلاش کنید و همه ی قوانینُ بهم بزنید
تلاش کنید و دست از سر ورژن قدیمی خودتون بردارید
تا کی میخواید به نقش مظلوم و محکوم بودن ادامه بدید؟
هرکسی هرچی میگه...به درک!!!
هیچ حرف انگیزشی‌ای وجود نداره...
انگیزه ی توهمه که توی مغز من و شما کردن...
بحث فقط بحث تعهده...
.
.
.
حالا باز ی عده میان میگن
چجووووری‌ی‌ی‌ی متعهد باشیییییم
و باز من بهشون میگم نمیدونم!
چجوری نفس میکشی؟!
واس پلک زدنت راهکار گرفتی؟
واس ضربان قلبت رفتی لایو دیدی؟
یا پکیج خریدی؟!
.
.
.
ببخشیدا ولی...ی وقتایی لازمه آدم به خودش و افکار پوسیده و منفی و نمیتونم و نمیشه ها بگه


و بعدشم بره و ثابت کنه که این زندگی لعنتیُ کی میسازه...

----------


## Parimah

آپدیت

{ حتما فایل احیاگر زیر رو ببین }

میدونی چیه...
اون ایده‌آلی که توی ذهنمون ساختیم،باید ساخته بشه...
چرا صبح زود بیدار میشیم؟
چون کار داریم!!!!!!
چون برای خودمون این لایف‌استایلو تعریف کردیم!!!!
چون میدونیم برامون مفیده
چون به زمان بیشتری در طول روزمون نیاز داریم
چون کارامون زودتر به سرانجام میرسه و حس بهتری داریم
چون باید خیلی چیزارو جبران کنیم
چون باید خیلی چیزارو تغییر بدیم
چون دنیا به ما متعهدها احتیاج داره
چون به لذتِ بعد از منظم شدن و پای حرفمون موندن نیاز داریم
چون قرار نیست فقط لب و دهن باشیم و فقط حرف بزنیم!!!
چون ارزشمون خیلی فرا‌تر از اینه که فقط نظاره‌گر تلاش دیگران باشیم!!!
چون بجای اینکه پناه بیاریم به اونایی که موفق شدن،خودمون پناه خودمون میشیم و میرسیم به خواسته‌های قلبیمون!!!


.
.
.
.
(حتی اگر چند روز از روتین صبح،و نظمت خارج شدی،بازم برگرد بهش)

----------

